# Hello from Long Island



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Speednut111. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## xtlong (May 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard


----------



## TreeApron (Nov 15, 2006)

*Welcome*

What part of Long Island? I used to live in Hicksville. Moved to FL. Do you hunt?
There was some good deer hunting on east LI.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome:to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Speednut111 (Jul 30, 2009)

TreeApron said:


> What part of Long Island? I used to live in Hicksville. Moved to FL. Do you hunt?
> There was some good deer hunting on east LI.


I live in Manorville. Yes, I bow hunt mostly. It's been awhile so some of my stuff is out dated. I have to buy a new bow and treestand. But I can't wait till October 1. How's hunting in FL?


----------



## Fantail (Jul 9, 2009)

Greetings from CNY :shade:


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

:welcome: to AT


----------

